
Just Not Sorry: Stop sending ineffective emails - somecoder
http://www.justnotsorry.com/
======
zinkem
For those who are curious like I was, the flagged words/phrases are:

just

actually

sorry

apologize

I think

I'm no expert

does that make sense

reasons are in the source here: [https://github.com/cyrusinnovation/just-not-
sorry/blob/maste...](https://github.com/cyrusinnovation/just-not-
sorry/blob/master/src/Warnings.js)

------
pekk
"Sorry" is not an undermining phrase, it is part of being polite. I don't care
what you learned in Alpha Male school, sometimes you really should apologize.

~~~
A1phab3t
I assume this tool isn't meant for everyone, but rather those who feel they
struggle to be heard and taken seriously when communicating via email.

Sometimes it's effective to be direct, and if you intend to be direct you
might consider flagging those words and phrases. But if you are trying to
either be conciliatory, or generate consensus, then you need to use phrases
like "I think".

Email tone is incredibly difficult to manage, and most people fail. I've lost
count of the number of times I've had to de-escalate a situation that was
caused when email tone was misinterpreted as harsh, mean, condescending,
sarcastic, whiny, etc.

It's to the point where my perfect email plugin would basically block the page
and say "isn't there another tool you could use to communicate this"?

